# Juvenile xanthogranuloma



## hkatie (Jun 10, 2009)

I'm looking for a dx code for juvenile xanthogranuloma.  Any help is appreciated.  Thanks.


----------



## grahamki (Jun 10, 2009)

Look under neoplasms.  You didn't state the site or where it was located?  That would help. Is the patient male or female?


----------



## rajalakshmir (Jun 10, 2009)

wat abt code 277.89 [xantho-yellow] since it is caused by lipid macrophages


----------



## hkatie (Jun 11, 2009)

Thanks for your replies.  Definitive answer from American Academy of Derm is 216.x.  Sometimes derm coding drives me nuts, it's just so general.  So often, everything ends up in one bucket.  There are days I wish I picked a different specialty, but then I think of OB coding and I cheerfully resume coding rashes and skin ulcers.  Thanks again for the help.


----------

